

Silicon Valley's Hottest Commodity: The Design-Savvy Founder - jamesntoy
http://www.inc.com/eric-markowitz/designer-entrepreneur-silicon-valley-hot-commodity.html

======
Brajeshwar
Not just founders. Designers, good ones, are hot commodities everywhere these
days.

~~~
ed209
I don't exactly agree. I think good people who have made a name for themselves
or done something of note in their field are hot commodities. It's perfectly
normal to be good at your trade and not get a look-in.

------
fourstar
I think this has been the case forever. Apple anyone?

~~~
prostoalex
Nope. Fairchild Semiconductor anyone?

